# Weight of 8 week old pups?



## Megan

I'm just curious to know how much people's puppies weighed at 8 weeks old. 

I weighed Troopa the other day and he was 8.7kg (or 19lbs). Is this around average or is it large? 

Thanks


----------



## doggiedad

my boy was 17.5 at 9 weeks old. my dog is 2.5 years old and he's
85.5 lbs.


----------



## Liz S

When I got my Yessa she was 9 weeks already and weight about 16 lbs... Now she is 7 months and about 60lbs. Her grandpa is 78 lbs. He looks bigger than what he really is and he's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## triordan

dresden was only 12 lbs when we brought him home at 8 weeks, he's 94 now at 1 yr and still needs to fill out a bit, some of his littermates were that large


----------



## rperry

<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'><span style='font-size: 14pt'>When I got my pup at 8 weeks he weighed 19 pounds. Now he is 18 months, 85 pounds, and he looks great! Not sure if this is super large or not, but I don't think so. </span></span>


----------



## Sherush

Jesse was the smallest male of the litter and at 8 weeks he was 14.5 pounds (now he is a big boy at 2 years 87 lbs and 26.5 inches tall)


----------



## HeidiW

They are all so different, my Bella was so skinny, she weighed 10 pounds. Now she weights 73 pounds at 18 months. My Bo was a porka and weighed 25 pounds yes he was fat then and he might be now I can't tell. He has not been to the vet in while but I estimate he weigh near 100 pounds at 8 months old. He was last at the vet weighed 90 and that was 2 months ago, he has grown since then.


----------



## angelaw

Mine are usually anywhere from 12 to 18lbs on average at 8 wks.


----------



## lrodptl

Shaeffer was 8 1/4 pounds at 7 weeks and 25 pounds at 12 weeks. He is now 95 pounds at 10 years.

Fritz was 8 1/4 pounds at 7 weeks,13 pounds at 8 weeks and 17 pounds at 9 weeks. His father is about 88 pounds and mother about 75 pounds.


----------



## Jason L

Ike was 13lbs @ 8 weeks and 17lbs @ 9 1/2 weeks.

The breeder told me his parents are not big dogs (around 72-77lbs). I really hope he can top out around 75lbs. Want a fast agile dog, not a big one.


----------



## rockhead

Rookie was being free-fed up to 8-weeks and was a tub of lard at 20-pounds. He looked like a Rottie pup. 










Today at 7-months he is a sleek 73-pounds. (The pic is a month old)


----------



## Megan

Rockhead, Rookie is absolutely gorgeous.

Thanks for the replies







Troopa is now 25 and a half pounds at 11 weeks. Growing beautifully.


----------



## heather122

Sadie turned 2 months today and I weighed her this morning... 14.5 pounds


----------



## JenM66

Oh Cary....he's spectacular!!!

Gracie was 16 pounds at 8 weeks. Now at almost 4 years, she's 73 pounds.


----------



## Raziel

WOW! Kilo was about 8 lbs @ 8ish weeks!
Now he is about 27 1/2 inches high && about 95 pounds!!!


----------



## Erin19

My little guy is 9.6 lbs and chubby at 8 weeks, my daughter jokes that he must be part Pomeranian.


----------



## WNGD

11 year old thread but for those constantly on here asking if their puppy is too small, I not a number on this thread that were small 8 weeks and ended up on the high side or over breed standard.


----------



## cynthiaamartin01

Mine is eight weeks old today and weighed 3.97 pounds yesterday.


----------



## Fodder

cynthiaamartin01 said:


> Mine is eight weeks old today and weighed 3.97 pounds yesterday.


this is extremely small. if you have concerns, please start a new thread. this one is from 2009.


----------

